
Mitigate “tabnabbing” without breaking window.open() features - weinzierl
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/tabnabbing-window-size-position.html
======
ktpsns
The forgotten 90s JavaScript... I wonder who created this terrible API in the
first place:

    
    
         window.open("about:blank", null,
         "height=500,width=500,top=100,left=100");
    

i.e. this argument list as string. It looks like a workaround for language
limitations, such as passing an object/dictionary. Why was it done with the
string in the 90s?

